# common tadpole and froglet problems



## Matecho (Dec 16, 2013)

Hey guys im getting my first tadpoles and have done some research. Im going to be keeping them in glass jars with distilled water treated with repti safe. Im going to have the water and some Indian almond leaves in the water. I will feed the frogs once a week and wont do water changes. Ill be keeping that at room temperature (72 to 74). Once they come out ill put them in plastic shoe box with sphagnum moss, leaf litter, and some hides. Once they grow up ill put them in the big tank. Will they do okay like this? Am i forgetting anything? Also what are some common problems that happen with tadpoles and froglets? Is there anything most first time tadpole keepers do wrong? Thank you


----------



## tongo (Jul 29, 2007)

I usually feed 2-3 times per week depending on type of food, and just remember to top off the jars so they don't go dry. Also adding in some type of moss can be helpful in having a supply of vegetable matter for them to nibble on and helps a little with water quality.


----------



## Matecho (Dec 16, 2013)

So what would be good for a lid? Just like clear wrap? And what kind of vegetable? And how much? Thank you


----------



## tongo (Jul 29, 2007)

You don't need a lid but if you do use one make sure it has ventilation. You can just throw in a couple strands of moss.


----------



## Matecho (Dec 16, 2013)

tongo said:


> You don't need a lid but if you do use one make sure it has ventilation. You can just throw in a couple strands of moss.


Okay thank you, what is the purpose of the ventilation?


----------



## tongo (Jul 29, 2007)

take a look at this, maybe you can set something like it up.

http://www.frogforum.net/breeding-e...ison-dart-frog-tadpole-care-feeding-food.html


----------



## Matecho (Dec 16, 2013)

tongo said:


> You don't need a lid but if you do use one make sure it has ventilation. You can just throw in a couple strands of moss.





tongo said:


> take a look at this, maybe you can set something like it up.
> 
> Poison Dart Frog tadpole care, feeding/food


Okay that makes sense. If i leave the tadpoles on my shelf before they go into there morph containers without a lid will they be okay? Or do i need to have them in a closed container? Sorry just want to make sure


----------



## tongo (Jul 29, 2007)

open containers are fine but just watch water levels from evaporation, a lid will help reduce the rate of evaporation. I like to have a hole because I see my tads gulping air.


----------



## Matecho (Dec 16, 2013)

tongo said:


> open containers are fine but just watch water levels from evaporation, a lid will help reduce the rate of evaporation. I like to have a hole because I see my tads gulping air.


So if i had them on a shelf and i checked the water and added some when it was needed it would be okay? If not ill just grab some plastic shoe boxes.


----------



## tongo (Jul 29, 2007)

Yes that would be fine


----------

